# Goku vs. Hulk



## Kuya (Sep 30, 2007)

SSJ3 allowed.

World War Hulk.

no jobbing.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku loses pretty bad.


----------



## potential (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku busts the planet as soon as the fight starts since he's bloodlusted. GG.


----------



## atom (Sep 30, 2007)

potential said:


> Goku busts the planet as soon as the fight starts since he's bloodlusted. GG.


Goku can't survive in space.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hulk would be in space smiling.


----------



## Tash (Sep 30, 2007)

Hulk wins due to broken regen.


----------



## potential (Sep 30, 2007)

Kamehameha into the sun for the win.


----------



## Blix (Sep 30, 2007)

potential said:


> Kamehameha into the sun for the win.



Hulk would regen.


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku can't bust stars.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 30, 2007)

He can dent them though

edit-with manly saiyan power


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2007)

How do you dent a star?


----------



## Tash (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol this is the second time I'm hearing this denting stars business.


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku gets raped.  Horribly.


----------



## Pein (Sep 30, 2007)

how does goku lose


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> how does goku lose



You know that the Hulk has lifted over 150,000,000,000 tons right? Held an entire mountain range? Fought people who are FTL who are far more powerful then Goku.

DBZ = mid-tier strength universe. Goku isn't even a Class 100 from what I've seen.

And aside from the fact that the more pissed off the Hulk gets, the stronger he gets.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 30, 2007)

WWH stats are at their highest and he can get through anything goku sends and any energy attacks he can bend and break(being able to touch and destroy energy).


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> how does goku lose



You do realize the Hulk has enough strength to kill him with a single blow right?


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 30, 2007)

What can Goku actually do to Hulk that wouldn't end up with him killing himself first?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku tries to speedblitz Hulk and shatters his entire arm on contact.

GG Goku


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder what a galaxy spanning Genkai Dama would due to the Hulk given his non-pure spirit/minds.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

Goku and the whole DBZZ goes down with him.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

I see goku breaking his arms and legs, then eating a bean, and then breaking his arms and legs again...
If he does blast the planet, hulk gets pissed but lives
Goku explodes


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

What is with the Goku hate?


----------



## Blix (Sep 30, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> What is with the Goku hate?



I dont think its hate but its just that goku cant win against someone who has superior strength,durability, and regen.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm talking about why people put him in rape threads.


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2007)

Because people aren't informed enough about other verses and their characters or power.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 30, 2007)

hmmm Dragon ballZ verse is beyond broken compared to Marvel...I don't understand why people say the hulk or superman owns Drgaon Ball Z when Dragon BallZ fighters have done ever Marvel strength feet at their base power levels ( before the Freeza death) and move at speeds that betray human eye sight(meaning you can't seem them when they fight unless your trained to).


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 30, 2007)

if WWH >>> Gokua then WWH >>> Life.. this form of hulk seems overpowered to me man.. i would say goku, but judging by the comments.. it would seem most are leaning towards hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

it's widely accepted that the only comics superhero stronger than the Hulk, is superman, and not by alot...


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> hmmm Dragon ballZ verse is beyond broken compared to Marvel...I don't understand why people say the hulk or superman owns Drgaon Ball Z when Dragon BallZ fighters have done ever Marvel strength feet at their base power levels ( before the Freeza death) and move at speeds that betray human eye sight(meaning you can't seem them when they fight unless your trained to).


In this case. WWH is not only strong but smart...honestly.. I dont see why WWH would fight  goku....but if he does... hulk would beat him.. 



TheFourthNin said:


> it's widely accepted that the only comics superhero stronger than the Hulk, is superman, and not by alot...


Well i think in this case hulk would be able to beat superman when it comes to raw power..Hulk is beyond pissed off... he is in the state of being pissed off that he is so pissed off he is calm about it....  If you know anyone with a temper it when they calm is when they most dangerous ....


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

What he has done is learning how to master his rage, so he can control the hulk at will


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

not only that he has gotten a hell of allot stronger since.. Keep in mind of how his power grow....  But like i said i dont see any real reason why those two would fight...


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

@wuzzman dude marvel and dc verses own the crap out of dbz. They have true ominpotents and nigh omniptoents. Not to mention the fact that superman has too many high end feats under his belt for goku to beat him. I mean the guy goes several times the speed of light which is something only surpassed by instant transmission in dbz and he takes apart planets from his physical blows and takes out suns. You should read up on superman. And Marvel has people like Galactus which can take out entire galaxies on their own.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 30, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> @wuzzman dude marvel and dc verses own the crap out of dbz. They have true ominpotents and nigh omniptoents. Not to mention the fact that superman has too many high end feats under his belt for goku to beat him. I mean the guy goes several times the speed of light which is something only surpassed by instant transmission in dbz and he takes apart planets from his physical blows and takes out suns. You should read up on superman. And Marvel has people like Galactus which can take out* entire galaxies on their own.*



Broly . lol I still say he didn't 1 shot a galaxy, it was more of a shatter effect, he destroyed a massive solar system or star, and it caused a shatter effect, destroying more and more things with explosions until it reached teh outer brink of the galaxy then it went mega nova sorta where teh entire things just broke.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 30, 2007)

*sigh*

Done already


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> Broly . lol I still say he didn't 1 shot a galaxy, it was more of a shatter effect, he destroyed a massive solar system or star, and it caused a shatter effect, destroying more and more things with explosions until it reached teh outer brink of the galaxy then it went mega nova sorta where teh entire things just broke.



vulcan smacks brolly's ass back and forth in time


----------



## Wesker (Sep 30, 2007)

Brolly is not canon.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 30, 2007)

I AM leaning towards Hulk, but i didn't think Goku would get OWNED.

I thought his superior speed would help him out here.

And he's survived planet and moon busting attacks (although Hulk smashed through a meteor that was gonna bust the moon).

And Hulk was punching Thing, X-Men Juniors and Seniors, etc. and they weren't "dead in a single blow".


----------



## Goom (Sep 30, 2007)

this has been done before.  Hulk wins.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 30, 2007)

Which goku? 
There are 2


----------



## potential (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn, I forgot the Thing has more durability then Goku. I mean he obviously can take a few punches from the WWH but Goku would die from a punch. Damn, never knew the thing has planet busting durability.


----------



## potential (Sep 30, 2007)

I would love to see how Hulk would catch Goku who could just instant transmission to the sky and rain down planet busting kamehameha's all day. For the air part, he could just locate a planet with ki on it and teleport there while the hulk is just floating in space.


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2007)

and hulk would track his ass down.... amnd then hulk would be even more pissed off.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 30, 2007)

Why doesn't anyone tell me which goku we using 
manga/anime goku 
or 
Movie goke


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2007)

Goku transports to king kais planet then collect the life force from every person alive or dead

then nuke's hulk's soul


----------



## master bruce (Oct 1, 2007)

this hulk is too powerful even for goku, unless goku uses speedblitz.

and goes full barrage on hulk's weak points, neck, nuts, eyes.
Then, does mutilple ki blasts and full strength kamaehamaeha, since goku is bloodlusted, it could happen.





Note this world war hulk is too powerful and I really don't see goku winning.
Just saying what if goku went all out like the above, still I want to make it knownw that goku doesn't stand much of a chance and this is hard for me to being one of biggest dbz fans on planet(next to devilyuske).



Sorry,but goku gets pretty much *godstomped.*


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 1, 2007)

The problem with the DBZ verse is that the increases in strength stopped 10 years ago(if you go by when GT ended in Japan).


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2007)

goku could win if he fought smart

that being said goku loses horribly.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 1, 2007)

Does the hulk have a chainsword?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 1, 2007)

The thing is the only thing that can stop wwh is a planet buster kamehameha right off the bat and goku can't survive in space so the best goku can achieve is a tie.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 1, 2007)

I doubt Hulk would really give Goku enough time to charge a planetbuster. Plus, I seriously doubt he'd put WWH Hulk down with it either.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2007)

WWH is kinda smarter now
He'll Hulk kick Goku in the balls while he spends four episodes yelling really loud


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 1, 2007)

Goku is WAAAAAYYYYYYYYY to fast for the Hulk. Goku keeps hitting Hulk then kamehameha's him into the sun. Goku doesnt even need SS3. Goku faster and stronger than Spidey and Spidey beats Hulk on a decadely basis.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 1, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> The thing is the only thing that can stop wwh is a planet buster kamehameha right off the bat and goku can't survive in space so the best goku can achieve is a tie.



Hulk can survive in space.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah if he keeps hitting him with quick  kamehahmehas it iwll just make the hulk too strong the only chance is for him to do it with a planet buster which he may not be able to charge.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 2, 2007)

How will hulk tag Goku when he cant even tag Spidey. Sereously the guy trades blows with Juggernaught who is notoriously slow. hul wouldnt even touch Goku whist Goku who has stronger punches than Spidey knocks the Hulk out then Kamehameha's him into the sun


----------



## Orion (Oct 2, 2007)

Hulk has caught silver surfer while flying before hulk isnt as slow as you think,goku gets mauled in a physical fight but cmon goku fighting seriously shouldnt really get hit here,wwh seems strong but his biggest power so far has been his ability to make everyone job to him,I think goku has a legitimate shot if he stays way far away and goes allout with one shot to hulk...and then he dies cause he cant survive in space.


----------



## zan (Oct 2, 2007)

well the main problem with goku is that he takes to long to change his power attacks..something hulk wouldnt wait for..he would just smash his skull in..


----------



## killfox (Oct 3, 2007)

feitan said:


> Hulk has caught silver surfer while flying before hulk isnt as slow as you think,goku gets mauled in a physical fight but cmon goku fighting seriously shouldnt really get hit here,wwh seems strong but his biggest power so far has been his ability to make everyone job to him,I think goku has a legitimate shot if he stays way far away and goes allout with one shot to hulk...and then he dies cause he cant survive in space.


When? Only time i ca remember is in marvel zombies and SS wasnt moving fast.


----------



## Orion (Oct 3, 2007)

Some ss comic I believe,been forever since I saw it,hes also caught northstar in movement.


----------



## killfox (Oct 3, 2007)

Were they aware that Hulk Was jumping at them? Becauseif your flying and something jumps at u without you knowing, anyone would be caught off guard. Im pretty sure if they were focusing on him the whole time and he tried that sort of thing they could easily move out of the way.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 3, 2007)

goku loses... horribly


----------



## omgbbq (Oct 3, 2007)

goku can just blow up the planet then teleport to another planet


----------



## Havoc (Oct 3, 2007)

omgbbq said:


> goku can just blow up the planet then teleport to another planet



Maybe if it takes place in Dbzverse.


----------



## Slips (Oct 3, 2007)

omgbbq said:


> goku can just blow up the planet then teleport to another planet



So Hulk wins via Goku buggering off then ?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 3, 2007)

weird how people gave luffy a better chance against hulk.


anyways, this fight would be freaking badass to watch


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Slipsoka said:


> So Hulk wins via Goku buggering off then ?



I don't remember Goku being about to use IT unless he locks onto a familiar ki because he sure as hell can't survive in space.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it's a bit closer then what everyone thinks. Sure the Hulk would destroy Goku if he could get his hands on him. But I mean why would Goku trade shots with the hulk?

Goku has fought entire fights with people who are faster then Hulk with out getting hit. So maybe while hes avoiding hulks shots he can figure out a way to defeat him.

Though this is all just poopy-nanny, I still say WWH wins most of the time.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 4, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> I think it's a bit closer then what everyone thinks. Sure the Hulk would destroy Goku if he could get his hands on him. But I mean why would Goku trade shots with the hulk?
> 
> Goku has fought entire fights with people who are faster then Hulk with out getting hit. So maybe while hes avoiding hulks shots he can figure out a way to defeat him.
> 
> Though this is all just poopy-nanny, I still say WWH wins most of the time.


Hulk has caught freaking silver surfer. He will catch goku eventually


----------



## killfox (Oct 4, 2007)

DevilYusuke said:


> Hulk has caught freaking silver surfer. He will catch goku eventually


Other than Marvel zombies (where SS was weak) i cant remember when. Scans please?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 5, 2007)

This is a draw. The Hulk cant get Goku and Goku can't dent the Hulk. Eventually they'll realize that fighting is pointless and have lots of buttseckz


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 5, 2007)

Why do you have to ruin characters I like by posting something like that?

Anyway, how high could the Hulk jump?
Because if it isn't high, Goku could just spend a decade or 2 slowly whittling away at Hulk constantly.
Sure, not really a fair or fun fight, but does anyone here have anywhere to go?

If Hulk can't get to Goku, Goku wins...sooner or later.


----------



## Slips (Nov 5, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> Why do you have to ruin characters I like by posting something like that?
> 
> Anyway, how high could the Hulk jump?
> Because if it isn't high, Goku could just spend a decade or 2 slowly whittling away at Hulk constantly.
> ...



How high can Hulk jump ?

Nigh on orbit does that help ?


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 5, 2007)

Depends.
Can he change direction in mid-jump?

If not, it just adds something else for Goku to lazily avoid.
At least, that is assuming that Hulk can't jump faster than the speed of sound, since that is where I think Goku should be put when it comes to flight speed.


----------



## Slips (Nov 5, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> Depends.
> Can he change direction in mid-jump?
> 
> If not, it just adds something else for Goku to lazily avoid.
> At least, that is assuming that Hulk can't jump faster than the speed of sound, since that is where I think Goku should be put when it comes to flight speed.





> Occasionally, the Hulk has performed features not possible through real life physical force, even by comic-book 'logic', such as keeping apart matter and anti-matter spheres,[64] changing direction in mid-jump, or punching his way through a time-storm



Thats from Wiki although I dont recall it. Then again my mind is full of WWH at the moment I cant remember must of the other shit that went on before hand


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, ok then.
Hulk rapes if he even so much as touches Goku, while Goku can't do anything to Hulk at all.
But is Hulk really that fast?
I just thought he was really strong...


----------



## Slips (Nov 5, 2007)

Hes been compared to having similer speed to the likes of spiderman and Thor.

Hes tagged speedsters before too quicksilver comes to mind. He also use to catch missles from the air in the past on a regular basis,

So speed isnt whats hes know best for but hes bye no means slow.

Alot of people think strength when they think of Hulk I think of broken regen first always have


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

Hulk Thunderclaps puny spikey hair man! Hulk break his Saiyajin bonez!


----------



## Vicious (Nov 5, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> Well, ok then.
> Hulk rapes if he even so much as touches Goku, while Goku can't do anything to Hulk at all.
> But is Hulk really that fast?
> I just thought he was really strong...


Should show some of his speed.
MJJ respect time!


----------



## Bullet (Nov 5, 2007)

Hulk will have a hard time catching Goku, but I do believe that he will eventaully catch him, and when he does it'll probaly be something like what Fat Buu did to ssj2 Gohan and Supreme Kai them. Goku doesn't have the stamina to last in a fight with Hulk to cause damage. He'll just blast Hulk with energy blasts watching Hulk run right through them to get towards him, until he finally realize that he can't take down Hulk unless he use a powered of Kamehameha wave. I think the attack will do something to the Hulk, but Hulk will just regenerate, while Goku will have lost almost all of his energy.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2007)

Hulk tagging Goku is debateable but the fact is Goku can do nothing to kill Hulk.

Either draw or Goku dies of exhaustion eventually.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

Wait, there is a scenario that Goku could use to grasp victory from the jaws of defeat. Goku locates Odinforce Thor, IT's there, grabs Thor and tells him Hulk was talking shit. Then Goku lives through this.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 5, 2007)

Hulk will never touch Goku. He wout even touch the air waves Goku produces. Goku kamehameha's Hulks heart and throws it in the sea so Hulk will die


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 5, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Hulk will never touch Goku. He wout even touch the air waves Goku produces. Goku kamehameha's Hulks heart and throws it in the sea so Hulk will die



Do you even have the slightest clue as to how regeneration works in Marvel?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes i do. My mistake Hulk can just grow another heart


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2007)

Its a draw. Unless Goku stood there and let Hulk hit him he'd never be able to peg him. At the same time Goku wouldn't be able to do anything to Hulk that would keep him down.


----------



## azngamer87 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think goku can Kamahamaha hulk into the sun. He did it once during namek saga when he used the kahamahama to push his ship out of the gravitational pull of a star.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 6, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> I think goku can Kamahamaha hulk into the sun. He did it once during namek saga when he used the kahamahama to push his ship out of the gravitational pull of a star.



How are those two things the same?


----------



## azngamer87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tifa said:


> How are those two things the same?



Goku can control his kamahamaha so once he shoot it he can direct it at hulk and send him to the sun.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 6, 2007)

Hulk is going to just stay still will his on the way to the sun?


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 6, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Hulk is going to just stay still will his on the way to the sun?



Technically, he has no way of fighting the kamehameha if it clears the ground out from underneath him. While he wouldn't actually die, it'd be a ringout.


----------



## azngamer87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Hulk is going to just stay still will his on the way to the sun?



Well as long as goku can get hulk into space its over. Hulk would be floating around like space junk. Then all goku needs to do is one more kamahamaha and push him to the sun.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 6, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Technically, he has no way of fighting the kamehameha if it clears the ground out from underneath him. While he wouldn't actually die, it'd be a ringout.



I don't see why Hulk couldn't knock it away.



azngamer87 said:


> Well as long as goku can get hulk into space its over. Hulk would be floating around like space junk. Then all goku needs to do is one more kamahamaha and push him to the sun.



Hulk can thunderclap his way back to Earth.

Since when did Goku have vision that allowed him to see someone out in space from Earth, then aim a a ki blast and direct it to the sun.  

Do you realize how far the sun is from Earth?


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Goku can easily destroy the planet. no charging time needed. Just FYI.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 6, 2007)

Tifa said:


> I don't see why Hulk couldn't knock it away.



While I can see him deflecting a narrow kamehameha, if it's larger than he is he'll have problems unless he uses the thunderclap. Also, I'm not sure if he can actually thunderclap in space, since it seems to work like a sonic boom of sorts. No atmosphere in space means the thunderclap is useless.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 6, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> While I can see him deflecting a narrow kamehameha, if it's larger than he is he'll have problems unless he uses the thunderclap. Also, I'm not sure if he can actually thunderclap in space, since it seems to work like a sonic boom of sorts. No atmosphere in space means the thunderclap is useless.



Yea, it doesn't make sense, but he has done it before.


----------



## azngamer87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Yea, it doesn't make sense, but he has done it before.



Show me scans of hulk thunder clapping his way through space.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Nov 6, 2007)

Broken piece of fuck Regen FTW,Goku gets stomped pretty badly


----------



## Enclave (Nov 6, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> While I can see him deflecting a narrow kamehameha, if it's larger than he is he'll have problems unless he uses the thunderclap. Also, I'm not sure if he can actually thunderclap in space, since it seems to work like a sonic boom of sorts. No atmosphere in space means the thunderclap is useless.



I'm certain he once used a Thunderclap in space to stop a universe-destroying attack once.

One thing people need to realise is that Hulk isn't bound by things like physics, even the crazy laws of physics in comics.  He's Hulk, he's the strongest one there is.

Anyways, Goku fires a Kamehameha at Hulk there really isn't anything stopping him from simply grabbing it and redirecting it at Goku (he's done this with energy before).  Also if Goku tries to speed blitz him (what's the point?  Not like Goku could actually hurt him at all with punches and kicks) Hulk just needs to do a Thunderclap.

Seriously, Goku is pretty screwed.  Some of the earlier Hulk incarnations he could take but World War Hulk?  Not on his life.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2007)

What if it's base Hulk?


----------



## Power16 (Nov 6, 2007)

Which Base Hulk, the incarnation decides Goku's fate.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 6, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> What if it's base Hulk?



World War Hulk oddly enough is Banner's current "base Hulk".  It's just the most dominant incarnation at the moment.

Ya need to remember, there is just SO many different Hulk incarnations.  There's Grey Hulk, Professor Hulk, Joe Fixit, Savage Hulk, Banner Hulk, Guilt Hulk, Devil Hulk, and man I could go on and on and on.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 6, 2007)

Enclave said:


> World War Hulk oddly enough is Banner's current "base Hulk".  It's just the most dominant incarnation at the moment.
> 
> Ya need to remember, there is just SO many different Hulk incarnations.  There's Grey Hulk, Professor Hulk, Joe Fixit, Savage Hulk, Banner Hulk, Guilt Hulk, Devil Hulk, and man I could go on and on and on.



So wiat, all of those are personalities in Banner?
And they switch between being dominant and non-dominant (can't really consider any version of Hulk to be submissive)?


----------



## Slips (Nov 6, 2007)

Enclave said:


> World War Hulk oddly enough is Banner's current "base Hulk".  It's just the most dominant incarnation at the moment.
> 
> Ya need to remember, there is just SO many different Hulk incarnations.  There's Grey Hulk, Professor Hulk, Joe Fixit, Savage Hulk, Banner Hulk, Guilt Hulk, Devil Hulk, and man I could go on and on and on.



Maestro Hulk

Had to get that one in one of my favorite Hulks. Even more broken regen

Theres also War Hulk not to be confused with World war Hulk


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm talking about "base" Savage Hulk. I remember a thread broly vs Hulk and many ppl agreed, that broly would win. I don't know whether these were replies of tards or to be taken serious.

In Mr.Poll.com, I saw a poll that said Trunks>Death. (Yeah, the woman that hangs out with Thanos)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2007)

there is no thunder clapping in space, Hulk has no chance unless he can find some SPF 10000000000000000 on his way to the sun.


----------



## Orion (Nov 6, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> there is no thunder clapping in space, Hulk has no chance unless he can find some SPF 10000000000000000 on his way to the sun.



What?goku cant take hulk to the sun so I dont know what your talking about.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

Goku can physically hurt the Hulk, if Hulk gets phased by the likes of Cap A and Spidey then Goku will have no problem going toe to toe. Goku does a Spidey and keeps hitting hulk who cant even touch him and ko's hulk


----------



## Orion (Nov 6, 2007)

Pis,thunderclap.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Can thunderclap kill a guy like Goku? The Thing, who can stall a weaker Hulk, cannot thunderclap Gai and Kakashi to death. (I don't know about the last statement) 

And plz answer my question, how would Goku fare against base savage Hulk?


----------



## Slips (Nov 6, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Can thunderclap kill a guy like Goku? The Thing, who can stall a weaker Hulk, cannot thunderclap Gai and Kakashi to death. (I don't know about the last statement)
> 
> And plz answer my question, how would Goku fare against base savage Hulk?



Savage Hulk with Banner or Savage Hulk without banner ie mindless Hulk ?



Fire Fist Ace said:


> Goku can physically hurt the Hulk, if Hulk gets phased by the likes of Cap A and Spidey then Goku will have no problem going toe to toe. Goku does a Spidey and keeps hitting hulk who cant even touch him and ko's hulk



Riiighttt

This is world war hulk

In the last few chapters he has currentely been taking hits from 

The Thing
She Hulk
Jugs
Colossus
Blackbolt
Doc Samson

With no ill effect

Goku out punching the Hulk esp this version ie the strongest hes ever been. Yeah thats going to happen


----------



## Arachnia (Nov 6, 2007)

Hulk gets knocked out eventually...He is not hitting Goku, and Saru is right() Hulk gets knocked out by the likes of Spidey and Captain Jobber so I see no reason why Goku can't do it....


----------



## Power16 (Nov 6, 2007)

I guess someone still doesn't understand that this is WWH.


----------



## Slips (Nov 6, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Hulk gets knocked out eventually...He is not hitting Goku, and Saru is right() Hulk gets knocked out by the likes of Spidey and Captain Jobber so I see no reason why Goku can't do it....



WORLD WAR HULK

This one the one that toys with the X-men


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 6, 2007)

Goku being phyiscally able to hurt World War Hulk?

  

I'll just repeat what I said eariler on in this thread:

"Goku punches Hulk and breaks every single bone in his arm.

GG Goku."


----------



## Arachnia (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh shiiit..... My bad there, I assumed from Sarus() post wrongly... Goku looses this one


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, this is the same Hulk that mangled Colossus' arms...in his metal form.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

^^Collosus metal form is barely stronger than steel


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Slips said:


> Savage Hulk with Banner or Savage Hulk without banner ie mindless Hulk ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With banner      .


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 6, 2007)

SSJ3 HULK would win.....no....really


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 6, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^Collosus metal form is barely stronger than steel



And where did you come up with this?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

^^The book af Fail..where else. Its actually as hard as Osmium


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2007)

WWH's casually shrugged off blows from of Marvel Earth's biggest heavy hitters.

It's taken him no more than 2 panels to own most of the people he's faced.

A combined blast from THT and Storm didn't even tickle him.

I can't see Goku winning this at all.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

^^But Sentry bout to whoop Hulks as in 3 panels. Goku>>>Sentry>>>>>>>>>>>Hulk>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Superman Prime


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2007)

....Do you realize how powerful Superman Prime is?

Do you have sufficient reasoning as to why Goku could beat Sentry?

Be aware that your answers will help me determine if you're trolling or not.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

Remember the Sentry vs Ultorn fight, sentrys full powered punch snet a powerfull shockwave, if watch or read the Goku vs Superbuu fight, Goku's punches change the whole planets landscape, on a planet mure durable than earth. When Snetry fought Wolverine, wolverine managed to tag him (although he couldnt hurt him), Wolverine would never touch Goku. I will provide more proof later


----------



## Orion (Nov 6, 2007)

No he doesnt have any idea how powerful superman prime is because if he did he would realize superman-prime could beat goku and the dbzverse let alone superman prime from 1million series,hulk is still winning this.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea Superman prime is something nasty, but I always like to speculate what the dbzverse would be like if it didn't end so long ago


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

^^Tell me how Hulk will touch Goku, when he cant even tag Spidey, and gets hurt by punches from Captain America? Is Cap physically stronger than someone whose punches raise mountains and cause rifts


----------



## Orion (Nov 6, 2007)

Its called pis I know you like to think it doesnt exist,wwh hasnt got hit by spiderman or punched out by cap,wwh has walked through strange/zom,bb voice and everything else,thunderclap is all he needs to hit goku.


----------



## Slips (Nov 6, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^Tell me how Hulk will touch Goku, when he cant even tag Spidey, and gets hurt by punches from Captain America? Is Cap physically stronger than someone whose punches raise mountains and cause rifts



If your going to continue to use old versions of the Hulk for this fight then fair enough 

I'll use Goku from the first panel of dragan ball he gets squashed end of thread


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

^^no such thing as PIS, why did Galactus lose to FF, Jean Grey not destroy earth when she transformed into the Phoenix, why does Hulk just destroy earth with a punch. It is only PIS if the writer says it is (in the case of Squirell Girl). WHy would the plot need Spidey to beat Hulk?


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^no such thing as PIS, why did Galactus lose to FF, Jean Grey not destroy earth when she transformed into the Phoenix, why does Hulk just destroy earth with a punch. It is only PIS if the writer says it is (in the case of Squirell Girl). WHy would the plot need Spidey to beat Hulk?



because then Captain America is kewler.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

Slips said:


> If your going to continue to use old versions of the Hulk for this fight then fair enough
> 
> I'll use Goku from the first panel of dragan ball he gets squashed end of thread



No because comics are different from manga. Comics have a floating timeline so Old Hulk = New Hulk. If it were the case Hulk would be 60 yrs old.


----------



## Orion (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats exactly what it is when they dont do those things since its well within their power,and they need spiderman or someone else to put down a hulk when hes raging so they pull stupid moves like that,if you want to use an old hulk then I can use db goku.


----------



## Slips (Nov 6, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> No because comics are different from manga. Comics have a floating timeline so Old Hulk = New Hulk. If it were the case Hulk would be 60 yrs old.



Fine we shall use your way of thinking depsite how stupid it is

Spiderman is stronger than Classic Jugs , She Hulk , Blackbolt , Doc samson ect ect as he can take down the Hulk where as the afore mentioned have failed to do so,


Do you know how fucking stupid that sounds


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 6, 2007)

^^No Spidey usually outsmarts his opponents. Spidey isnt stronger but his abilities and smartness help him win. Spidey also has faster reaction speed than his opponents so they cannot hit him ala Hulk and She Hulk.


----------



## Slips (Nov 6, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^No Spidey usually outsmarts his opponents. Spidey isnt stronger but his abilities and smartness help him win. Spidey also has faster reaction speed than his opponents so they cannot hit him ala Hulk and She Hulk.



This has nothing to do with the Hulk hitting SPidy you stated that SM took down the Hulk with punches where as some of Marvels biggest hitters have failed to even slow WWH down.

Do you even know what your arguing about anymore you seem to change the subject every post

Given your love for spidy and ignoring logic one must question if your a fan of Jplaya


----------



## Sylar (Nov 6, 2007)

This thread is LOL.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 6, 2007)

AJpinecrest2 said:


> Which goku?
> There are 2



Does it matter he's still dead.


----------



## K I S K E (Nov 7, 2007)

Goku is beat pretty terribly. He cannot hurt the Hulk. And he has limited stamina, while the Hulk does not. 
Quick question though, how strong is Ultimate Hulk compared to WW Hulk?


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 7, 2007)

Mr Bad Guy said:


> Goku is beat pretty terribly. He cannot hurt the Hulk. And he has limited stamina, while the Hulk does not.
> Quick question though, how strong is Ultimate Hulk compared to WW Hulk?



Much less durable, but much more bloodlusted. Therefore, it seems to me that his base form is a lot weaker, but he can potentially grow stronger due to the amount of pure rage he gets during a fight.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 9, 2007)

Goku wins this


----------



## Tash (Nov 9, 2007)

In the unlikely event Goku manages to hurt the Hulk, he'll just regenerate back to new, Hulk wins this.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

^^If Cap America can ko Hulk. Goku can do the same with little effort


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2007)

Captain America has a miraculous jobber aura.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 10, 2007)

It's just a circle with you isn't it FFA. Pis cis doens't exist this, dbz greater than everything this....good times the proven you wrong part at least.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 10, 2007)

So theres nothing Goku can do to beat Hulk?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

^^Yes there is. GOku can go toe to toe with Hulk and spaming Ki blasts. Goku has also beaten someone with better REGEN than Hulk. Goku blows Hulk to the sun with a kamehameha wave


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 10, 2007)

Goku would probably find a way to draw out one of the Hulk's evil alter-egos and then Spirit Bomb him into oblivion. If he can destroy Buu with it, he can destroy the Hulk with it .


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

Why would you assume that if he could destroy Buu with it he could destroy Hulk with it?  What's stopping Hulk from just Thunder Clapping it away?

Also, do you REALLY think that Hulk will just sit around while Goku gathers the energy for a Genki Dama?  No, while Goku has his arms in the air gathering the energy Hulk will be ripping his limbs off and smashing is head in.

Honestly, trying to use a Genki Dama on Hulk would be just about the most stupid thing he could attempt.

Also, how could he possibly bring out a different personality of Hulks?  Goku has never shown any sort of capability to do something like that.  Besides, even if he could do that somehow it could screw him over even more if Guilt Hulk or Devil Hulk manage to become dominant.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 10, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Why would you assume that if he could destroy Buu with it he could destroy Hulk with it?  What's stopping Hulk from just Thunder Clapping it away?
> 
> Also, do you REALLY think that Hulk will just sit around while Goku gathers the energy for a Genki Dama?  No, while Goku has his arms in the air gathering the energy Hulk will be ripping his limbs off and smashing is head in.
> 
> ...



Let's assume that he gathers the energy relatively quickly and Goku has the energy (like he did after he got a powerup against Buu) to prevent the Hulk from redirecting it. Instant transmission would also be really useful in this situation (he could just teleport it up the Hulk's ass after he charged it).


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Why would you assume that if he could destroy Buu with it he could destroy Hulk with it?  What's stopping Hulk from just Thunder Clapping it away?
> 
> *Also, do you REALLY think that Hulk will just sit around while Goku gathers the energy for a Genki Dama?*  No, while Goku has his arms in the air gathering the energy Hulk will be ripping his limbs off and smashing is head in.
> 
> ...



Yup
1.Hulk is pretty stupid. He's even dumber than Juggernaugt
2. Hulk would be curious and would want to see his full power, Hulk thinks he is invinsible and would want to see if he could stop it. it is in Hulks character to wait around for something to happen


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

So you are saying that Goku has a slim chance if you give him DEM powers?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2007)

He has a chance if the fight is being written by a writer and not a poster on a mkessage board.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 10, 2007)

WWH isn't stupid, so stop assuming he is.

Oh, and LOL@Goku going toe to toe with WWH. Talk about a death sentance.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

^^WWH stood and waited for Black Bolt to whisper at him. Even though he withstood it, it was a STUPID move. Hulk would stand infront of a Kamehameha and get killed.
Goku's punches raise mountains and cause rifts, he would go toe to toe with Hulk..it is not a death sent*e*nce


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

He knew from past experience that he can survive a whisper from Black Bolt and that with how powerful he was at that time that what once disoriented him shouldn't affect him practically at all.

Also, I don't recall Goku's punches lifting mountains or causing rifts.  I'm going to need scans of that.  Also, Hulk has smashed an Earth size Asteroid with a single hit (this was a weaker Hulk than Green Scar Hulk (WWH)) and NOBODY in Dragonball has ever shown even close to that level of physical power.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

This is the only fight with no filler what so ever. If you dont belive me you can always ask endless mike or feitans
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMJDotV-EzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry man but scans is what I need, not anime clips.  It's been ages since I read the manga myself so I cannot judge how accurate any clip is.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm leaning towards Goku. IMO, Son is physically stronger than the Hulk. He could push a mountain at age 12-13, and if he wanted to, could just go stage two USSJ, get a huge increase in muscle mass and blow the Hulk away.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'm leaning towards Goku. IMO, Son is physically stronger than the Hulk. He could push a mountain at age 12-13, and if he wanted to, could just go stage two USSJ, get a huge increase in muscle mass and blow the Hulk away.



Yea, not at all.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

What does the Hulk have that Son doesn't? From what I've gathered is that he can breath in space and has extremely powerful physical strength. Goku has incredible speed, teleportation, durability. Is the Hulk faster than Goku? Cause if he isn't fast enough to even hit Goku, he's lost the fight already. Though, I've never really read much of the Hulk, so I wouldn't know as much.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2007)

Hulk has durability, the ability to adapt to his environment and a ton of alternate personalities.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Shit, my bad. Yeah, durability would be on there. But, as I was asking, does the Hulk have the speed to even HIT Son?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'm leaning towards Goku. IMO, Son is physically stronger than the Hulk. He could push a mountain at age 12-13, and if he wanted to, could just go stage two USSJ, get a huge increase in muscle mass and blow the Hulk away.



Not even remotely close:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay, Hulk outdoes Goku in the strength department (Unless I can find a scan of Son doing something of that nature... ).


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

Well as far as strength feats for Goku there is a scan in the Buu Saga where Goku in base form cannot even move when he had 10 ton weights strapped to each of his limbs.

Needless to say Hulk OBLITERATES Goku's strength feats.

Oh and that was Hulk in Secret Wars which I believe had Banner's intelligence, wasn't even Savage Hulk let alone current Green Scar Hulk.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

But no one has yet to answer my question: is the Hulk fast? Or fast enough to hit Goku?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

Hulk has dealt with Speedsters before, besides a Thunder Clap is going to mess Goku up and then Hulk is on him.

Here's one example of dealing with a speedster:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Goku at SSJ3 is extremely fast and has amazing agility. He could also sense the Hulk's position the entire time, and he could always increase his speed using the super Kaioken technique. Or, he could teleport to another planet, gather energy for a Genki Dama, teleport back and fire it at the Hulk. I'm pretty sure the Hulk couldn't take a universal Genki Dama.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you saying Quicksilver doesn't have incredible speed and agility?!  

How about you only give Goku feats he actually has been shown capable of?

Goku's never shown himself capable of using Shunkan Idou and Genki Dama at the same time.  He's never been shown capable of using any SSJ form with Kaioken.  He's been shown capable of sensing ki, however it's never been said he can sense somebody who is full of gamma radiation not ki.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Shit, nevermind the Super Kaioken (it's non-canon).

Okay... Goku could teleport somewhere and hide from the Hulk, form a universal Genki Dama and then fire it at him. It probably wouldn't be as simple as that, but he may be able to do it.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

The Quiksilver in that scan could only run at 175 mph. Spidey runs at 120 at shot bursts. If Hulk cant hit Spidey, he aint even touching Goku's air


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Hrm, cannot find the scan of Hulk catching Surfer mid flight.  Aw well, don't really need it as nobody has explained how Hulk's Thunderclap wouldn't work yet.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 11, 2007)

Goku has a slim slim chance. If he knew what he was dealing with and decided to Shukan Ido Hulk into Outer Space and fire Hulk into the nearest star, then mabey he can win.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Goku has a slim slim chance. If he knew what he was dealing with and decided to Shukan Ido Hulk into Outer Space and fire Hulk into the nearest star, then mabey he can win.



This would actually kill Goku not Hulk.  See, Goku cannot survive in outer space.  Hulk on the other hand can.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> This would actually kill Goku not Hulk.  See, Goku cannot survive in outer space.  Hulk on the other hand can.



I'm sure he can amass a Ki barrier to protect himself from the ravages of outer space


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> I'm sure he can amass a Ki barrier to protect himself from the ravages of outer space



Except he has never done it before.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 11, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Except he has never done it before.



True. But it should be possible. But anyway Goku most likely loses. Trying to think of a possible way for him to win.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 11, 2007)

This has been done 1000 times already. In the end it comes down to those who think Goku can blast planet busters and think that will put HULK down, and those who think HULK can take planet busters and could put down Goku.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

It helps though that we can find scans and such portraying Hulk at those levels.  You know he once smashed an asteroid in a single hit that was at least as large as earth and he completely shattered it and caused it to be no threat to the planet?


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> It helps though that we can find scans and such portraying Hulk at those levels.  You know he once smashed an asteroid in a single hit that was at least as large as earth and he completely shattered it and caused it to be no threat to the planet?



Twice the size of earth


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

At it was twice the size of Earth?  It's been a while since I saw that scan.  That just makes the feat doubly as impressive though.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Except he has never done it before.



So? Countless characters can do it, why couldn't Son Goku do it?

Oh, wow, the Hulk blew up a meteor. Still couldn't catch up to someone well over the speed of light. Speed > strength.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> So? Countless characters can do it, why couldn't Son Goku do it?



Frieza did it because his race can survive in the vacuum of space.  Buu could do it because he can survive in the vacuum of space.

Hell the very reason Frieza blew up Namek was the fact that Saiyan's cannot survive in the vacuum of space while he can.  Face it, if Goku goes into space he dies.



> Oh, wow, the Hulk blew up a meteor. Still couldn't catch up to someone well over the speed of light. Speed > strength.



For the last time, *THUNDERCLAP*


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 11, 2007)

Goku could just Instant Transmission the Hulk to hell.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Goku could just Instant Transmission the Hulk to hell.



I don't think that'd be possible.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 11, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I don't think that'd be possible.



How so? Goku can IT in and out of dimensions.


For the strength department, I don't really think its fair since Toriyama himself said he made the manga to be somewhat contradictory, and since people here bitch about power levels, I think if we calculate the power levels with lifting strength Goku should be able to compete. But alas like I said people bitch about power evels for some reason.


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Goku could just Instant Transmission the Hulk to hell.



Teleport the Hulk ????

As in get close and put his hand on the Hulks shoulder ?????/

Did Goku watch GT and consider suicide


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

Goku's power level by the end of DBZ was over five billion. And yes, he could touch the Hulk for a moment, if he caught him off guard.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

Goku pounds the hulk to the ground and while the Hulk is busy trying to figure out whats going on, Goku spirit bombs him to hell.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2007)

Power level doesn't really mean anything when discussing characters that aren't from Dragon Ball.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Goku pounds the hulk to the ground and while the Hulk is busy trying to figure out whats going on, Goku spirit bombs him to hell.



No offense, but people like you are what gives DBZ a bad name. Goku's strong, and I do believe he could win, but the Hulk is by far much stronger when it comes to physical strength.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> How so? Goku can IT in and out of dimensions.
> 
> 
> For the strength department, I don't really think its fair since Toriyama himself said he made the manga to be somewhat contradictory, and since people here bitch about power levels, I think if we calculate the power levels with lifting strength Goku should be able to compete. But alas like I said people bitch about power evels for some reason.



We have in canon Goku in base form being unable to lift 10 ton weights strapped to each of his limbs.  Hulk on the other hand wouldn't even be phased by that kind of weight.  Now yes after transforming to SSJ he was able to lift the weights but no way in hell is Goku's transformations going to put him anywhere remotely close to the level of strength Hulk has generated.



Dr. David Friendly said:


> Goku's power level by the end of DBZ was over five billion. And yes, he could touch the Hulk for a moment, if he caught him off guard.



The last powerlevel we were given was a powerlevel of 5 which was Frieza's reading of Trunks.  After that the powerlevel gimmick was abandoned.

Also he would need more than a moment, he would have to touch Hulk and then find a ki signature to lock on to then teleport.  Notice how it took him a little while to do it to exploding Cell?  In the time it took Goku to do it there Hulk would have smashed him into pulp.


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Goku's power level by the end of DBZ was over five billion. And yes, he could touch the Hulk for a moment, if he caught him off guard.



What power level got to do with anything ???

Thanos doesnt have a power level are we saying he would lose to Goku ??


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

Slips said:


> Twice the size of earth



With no core. Destroying a planetoid with a core would be more impressive than destroyin a massive clup of rock with no gravity holding it together. A lot of nukes would blow that asteroid to smitherines, but would only scar the face of the moon. Destroying a moon or planet>>>>>>>>destroyin a huge chunk of rock with very weak gravity holding it together


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> We have in canon Goku in base form being unable to lift 10 ton weights strapped to each of his limbs.  Hulk on the other hand wouldn't even be phased by that kind of weight.  Now yes after transforming to SSJ he was able to lift the weights but no way in hell is Goku's transformations going to put him anywhere remotely close to the level of strength Hulk has generated.



Goku back in the Ginyu Saga could also train in 100X earths gravity. Like I said Toriyama himself made the manga contradictory, and considering that he didn't even plan the Buu saga but he did plan the Saiyan I wouldn't even bother with that 10 Ton crap because we all know he can lift more than that. As a kid he could lift and throw a car which is about 1-2 tons. Your telling me by the time of the Buu saga Goku only got 10X stronger? Thats a load of crap.


> Teleport the Hulk ????
> 
> As in get close and put his hand on the Hulks shoulder ?????/
> 
> Did Goku watch GT and consider suicide



Teleport the Hulk, yes unless the Hulk is able to react to instant movement. Not that Goku would even have to but he could just Solar Flare him then IT the Hulk to hell.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

I still don't see how SSJ3 Goku, and if *gag* GT is allowed, SSJ4 Goku, won't beat the Hulk to the ground while eating a magic dounut. When the hulk moves in 100x the earth gravity, with several tons attached to his limbs, call me.


----------



## Orion (Nov 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> I still don't see how SSJ3 Goku, and if *gag* GT is allowed, SSJ4 Goku, won't beat the Hulk to the ground while eating a magic dounut. When the hulk moves in 100x the earth gravity, with several tons attached to his limbs, call me.



You right he just jumps into lava and holds tectonic plates with his bare hands,or fights with the juggernaut.


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2007)

feitan said:


> You right he just jumps into lava and holds tectonic plates with his bare hands,or fights with the juggernaut.





I was about to do the whole holding the planet together feat


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Nov 11, 2007)

5 WORDS.......
Kaaaa....Meeeeeh....Haaaaaa..Meeeeeeh....HAAAAAAA---AAA!


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> With no core. Destroying a planetoid with a core would be more impressive than destroyin a massive clup of rock with no gravity holding it together. A lot of nukes would blow that asteroid to smitherines, but would only scar the face of the moon. Destroying a moon or planet>>>>>>>>destroyin a huge chunk of rock with very weak gravity holding it together



Try again.






Superrazien said:


> Goku back in the Ginyu Saga could also train in 100X earths gravity. Like I said Toriyama himself made the manga contradictory, and considering that he didn't even plan the Buu saga but he did plan the Saiyan I wouldn't even bother with that 10 Ton crap because we all know he can lift more than that. As a kid he could lift and throw a car which is about 1-2 tons. Your telling me by the time of the Buu saga Goku only got 10X stronger? Thats a load of crap.



It's not crap it's canon.  How is this the least bit surprising though?  Dragonball characters don't have super impressive strength feats, their most impressive feats are all ki attacks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

Son could use the Tayo-Ken and blind the Hulk and attack and/or IT him somewhere while he's down.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

You realise you are talking about somebody who isn't blinded by being in the epicenter of a nuclear explosion right?


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> 5 WORDS.......
> Kaaaa....Meeeeeh....Haaaaaa..Meeeeeeh....HAAAAAAA---AAA!



Not a one of those is a word

but I bet Hulk responds with 

"Oh it tickles"


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2007)

Didn't Limit Tester calculate that Goku during the first tournament was class 80 or something?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Slips said:


> Not a one of those is a word
> 
> but I bet Hulk responds with
> 
> "Oh it tickles"



Actually, knowing Hulk he would generally respond with "HULK SMASH PUNY ENERGY!" and then proceed to smash said puny energy.  Of course Green Scar Hulk (current Hulk) would just be pissed and smash it, he actually has pretty good verbal skills as he is quite intelligent.



mystictrunks said:


> Didn't Limit Tester calculate that Goku during the first tournament was class 80 or something?



I don't recall this sort of thing happening.  However if it did it clearly was retconned.

An example of a retcon in Dragonball would be how Goku was able to take Boss Rabbit to the moon which showed he could survive in space.  However that was retconned in the Frieza saga when Frieza planned to kill Goku by blowing up the planet and Goku actually needing a space ship to escape.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 11, 2007)

> It's not crap it's canon. How is this the least bit surprising though? Dragonball characters don't have super impressive strength feats, their most impressive feats are all ki attacks.



Ok so according to your logic Goku in the Buu Saga is only 10X stronger than he was at the start of DB.


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Actually, knowing Hulk he would generally respond with "HULK SMASH PUNY ENERGY!" and then proceed to smash said puny energy.  Of course Green Scar Hulk (current Hulk) would just be pissed and smash it, he actually has pretty good verbal skills as he is quite intelligent.



If we used WWH then he would probely come out with some trash talk and then rip said oppenent in half 

Props on the intelligence part too hes put down some of his oppenets with rather unique ways so far


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Ok so according to your logic Goku in the Buu Saga is only 10X stronger than he was at the start of DB.



Physically, yes.

You really need to not confuse the difference between physical strength and energy projection power.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

If Hulk can lose to Spidey can go toe to toe with the Hulk, Goku can. Shit even Venom can hit Hulk, Goku speed blitzes Hulk, and then kills him with a generic ki beam


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

Hulk gets his upper torso ripped off by a kamehameha that could reach the sun. Honestly what strength feet can hulk do that goku can't while taking a piss. In dragonballz energy production/level = strength. There is nothing that they do without ki.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2007)

Goku has feats that show he grew a great deal physically in early Dragon Ball.

*goes to track down scans*


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Hulk gets his upper torso ripped off by a kamehameha that could reach the sun. Honestly what strength feet can hulk do that goku can't while taking a piss.



:rofl



Lets see you have already seen the twice the size of earth pebble so how about

Holding a planet togther

Supporting a 150 billion ton mountain for starters


----------



## Ippy (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> He's been shown capable of sensing ki, however it's never been said he can sense somebody who is full of gamma radiation not ki.


This is the OBD...

We assume that anyone fighting in a battle has ki, chakra, reiatsu, etc... just for the sake of argument.



Enclave said:


> Hrm, cannot find the scan of Hulk catching Surfer mid flight.  Aw well, don't really need it as nobody has explained how Hulk's Thunderclap wouldn't work yet.


Actually, the burden of proof would be on *you* to show that the thunderclap would work on someone of Goku's power.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Hulk gets his upper torso ripped off by a kamehameha that could reach the sun. Honestly what strength feet can hulk do that goku can't while taking a piss.



So true. To bad some fail to see that. If Hulk gets hit by BULLETS he aint reacting to Goku


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I don't recall this sort of thing happening.  However if it did it clearly was retconned.
> 
> An example of a retcon in Dragonball would be how Goku was able to take Boss Rabbit to the moon which showed he could survive in space.  However that was retconned in the Frieza saga when Frieza planned to kill Goku by blowing up the planet and Goku actually needing a space ship to escape.



You do realize the 10 ton scene was a gag scene right


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

^^He also said he couldnt TRAIN with 10 ton wieghts no lift


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Physically, yes.
> 
> You really need to not confuse the difference between physical strength and energy projection power.



Um no, KI in DBZ is strength, speed, ect.. the more you Ki increases the more your strength and speed do. This is very apparent since when they power up there muscles rip. Even if Ki didn't mean physical power (which it does) Goku still trained in 100X earths gravity, and he is stronger than Vegeta who can train in 450X earths gravity. The 10 ton thing means nothing, it might of been a wrong translation or maybe he struggled due to being dead and in another dimension.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

I think he was struggling because he had to do it (the 10 tons on his limbs) in 10x the earth gravity. And that was when he died and after that he was able to train in 100x the earth gravity for his fight with freeza. Which brings another question do you realize how heavy 10 tons in 10x the earth gravity, on every limb?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Move tiny boulder
> He's Not Coming Back
> 
> Boulder he pushed next chapter
> He's Not Coming Back



He doesn't do it in the next chapter. And both him and Kuririn can do it.


----------



## Al5ez (Nov 11, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> He can dent them though
> 
> edit-with manly saiyan power



Aren't stars made of plasma? It's like trying to dent fire. Is the sun is DBZ the size of the actual sun? Because, the actual sun is way larger than the earth. I think it's roughly 1 million times larger than earth. Not sure though.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

Hulk wins this, by raep


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

When goku falls asleep I'm sure the hulk can spend several hours "hulk smashing" till he wakes up.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Actually, the burden of proof would be on *you* to show that the thunderclap would work on someone of Goku's power.



/sigh

Hulk taking out Hyperion with a single Thunderclap.  Good enough?






Superrazien said:


> Um no, KI in DBZ is strength, speed, ect.. the more you Ki increases the more your strength and speed do. This is very apparent since when they power up there muscles rip. Even if Ki didn't mean physical power (which it does) Goku still trained in 100X earths gravity, and he is stronger than Vegeta who can train in 450X earths gravity. The 10 ton thing means nothing, it might of been a wrong translation or maybe he struggled due to being dead and in another dimension.



More ki means more strength, yes.  However nowhere has it ever been said in the series that it is proportional.  2x more ki doesn't mean 2x more physical strength.



Wuzzman said:


> I think he was struggling because he had to do it (the 10 tons on his limbs) in 10x the earth gravity. And that was when he died and after that he was able to train in 100x the earth gravity for his fight with freeza. Which brings another question do you realize how heavy 10 tons in 10x the earth gravity, on every limb?



It wasn't stated anywhere that the planet they were on had 10x Earths gravity.  Besides, weight is relative to the gravity you are experiencing.  They put 10 ton weights on each of his limbs which means they were 10 tons for the planet they were currently on.  If that planet was 10x Earths gravity then those weights would have been 1 ton weights if they were brought to Earth.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

and that suppose to hurt goku because?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> When goku falls asleep I'm sure the hulk can spend several hours "hulk smashing" till he wakes up.



Hulk is much much stronger and much much more durable than Kakarot.

Kakarot wouldn't be able to hurt The Hulk


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Hulk is much much stronger and much much more durable than Kakarot.
> 
> Kakarot wouldn't be able to hurt The Hulk



Kakarot will be too busy taking a piss to feel like hurting the Hulk.


----------



## Orion (Nov 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> and that suppose to hurt goku because?



Hyperion has stalemated gladiator before a person who is about 10xstronger and more durable then goku.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

Did you know Goku took ki shots from Kid Buu, while in base form, tired, and holding a giant spirit bomb.


----------



## Orion (Nov 11, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Did you know Goku took ki shots from Kid Buu, while in base form, tired, and holding a giant spirit bomb.



Did you know that doesnt matter?dbz chars have much lower physical resistance.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

on what planet smoking what weed?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

feitan said:


> Did you know that doesnt matter?dbz chars have much lower physical resistance.



How? They get punched thru mountain ranges, make crates when they fall. People like Thor would be KOed, if he was hit that hard. Serously Hulks thunderclap hit hyperion into a chimney and hyperion got koed


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

If for some insane reason that Hyperion feat wasn't good enough (crazy how anybody can think it isn't) I was going to try to find a scan of Hulk using a Thunderclap to deflect a dimension destroying blast from Incredible Hulk vol. 2 #126.  Sadly the only scan I could find of it was deleted and I don't feel like trying to search too much.  However here is a synopses for that comic.



> ncredible Hulk vol. 2 #126- People had been looking for Hulk, and they carry Banner inside Cliff-House. Inside Van Nyborg instructs them to take Banner to the sacred chamber. Banner awakens and breathes the Vapors of Valtorr. They gain control of Bruce so that he might serve the Undying Ones. They transport Hulk to the Night-Crawler's dimension. Hulk is to defeat the Night-Crawler thereby allowing the Undying Ones to use Night-Crawler's dimension as a pathway back to reality. The Nameless Ones watch with a captive Dr. Strange. Banner arrives in Night-Crawler's dimension. Night-Crawler appears before him. When Banner refuses to change Van Nyborg decides to give Bruce motivation. Barbara, a follower, speaks out against it. Van Nyborg then uses Barbara as the incentive and sends her to Night-Crawler's dimension as well. Night-Crawler sees on Barbara the symbols of his enemies, the Undying Ones. When Night-Crawler goes to kill her it's more than Bruce can take and he hulks out. *The two battle until Night-Crawler's headpiece emits a sonic beam. Hulk claps his hands together. The feedback from the clapping and the sonic beam causes Night-Crawler's dimension to destruct.* Night-Crawler teleports them all into the Nameless Ones' dimension. Night-Crawler battles the Nameless One's minions. Barbara gets to close to Dr. Strange's prison and it sucks her in and expels Strange. Strange teleports himself and Hulk back to Earth.



I bolded the relevant portion.

I thought I may as well post another incredible durability feat for Hulk.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Keep in mind Dragonball characters have never shown any overly exceptional resistance to temperatures.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

Enclave said:


> If for some insane reason that Hyperion feat wasn't good enough (crazy how anybody can think it isn't) I was going to try to find a scan of Hulk using a Thunderclap to deflect a dimension destroying blast from Incredible Hulk vol. 2 #126.  Sadly the only scan I could find of it was deleted and I don't feel like trying to search too much.  However here is a synopses for that comic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do we know it was dimension busting? Did it destroy a dimension. It could be hyperbole or lies


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

Nightcrawler had to teleport everybody in the dimension out to save their lives man.

Also you were the one questioning Thor's durability right?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 11, 2007)

How do we know Thor knows what he is talking about. He's not a scientist or an energy measurer. It could be hyperbole


----------



## Enclave (Nov 11, 2007)

If you don't want to take direct evidence given to you then it is pointless to continue.  I've more than made my case, if you cannot accept it that is your problem.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 12, 2007)

> More ki means more strength, yes. However nowhere has it ever been said in the series that it is proportional. 2x more ki doesn't mean 2x more physical strength.



Thats exactly what it means. What do you think Ki is, its not just a system of energy that only increases their fire power. The more Ki you have means, strength, speed, durability,ect. you have because Ki is there life energy they can increase there power, there speed, there resistance when they use there Ki. Goku's and every other DBZ character besides Andriods  16,17, and 18 strength is Ki. There for if Goku increases his overall powerlevel 20X he is 20X stronger in every ways, its not that his body can just hold 20X more Ki.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2007)

Fine, prove it with manga evidence.  Of course nothing you use can dismiss the fact that in the Buu Saga Goku couldn't lift 10 ton weights strapped to each of his limbs without going SSJ.  Sorry but the manga shows that physical strength doesn't proportionately increase with ki.


----------



## potential (Nov 12, 2007)

That feat is contradicted way back when Goku was about 13.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 12, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Fine, prove it with manga evidence.  Of course nothing you use can dismiss the fact that in the Buu Saga Goku couldn't lift 10 ton weights strapped to each of his limbs without going SSJ.  Sorry but the manga shows that physical strength doesn't proportionately increase with ki.



Prove what? That Ki equals overall power? I certainly hope thats not what you want me to prove because that would be sad.

Also lets look at what was different.

When Goku was alive he trained in 100X earths gravity

As a kid he could lift and throw a car

He could push/break huge bolders

Now when Goku *was dead in another dimension* he had trouble training with 10 ton weights.

Geee I guess that couldn't mean much though. Oh yeah also when you take into account everything from DB-Freiza saga was all planned out, the Cell saga was even planned out. The Buu Saga he just threw together.

Maybe instead of me posting proof that he can in fact life a lot more than 10 tons, maybe you should try and find similar feats that proves he can't lift beyond 10 tons, because if your just going to stick to that one statement then people can be brining in the DBZ fast as light theory based off on blowing up the moon.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2007)

The 10 ton feat from Goku is the only hard number lifting feat we have been given in the series so I tend to put a lot of faith into that.

Fact of the matter is that Goku's most impressive feats are energy output not physical strength.

Also, why do I have to prove that he cannot lift more than 10 tons when the damn manga itself flat out shows you that he couldn't even lift his arms without going SSJ.  I have hard number proof in the manga supporting me on this and now the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## zan (Nov 12, 2007)

well it doesnt really matter if goku would be able to lift that much..cause if he can all that would do is make the hulk even more pissed off and get him stronger.... 

There is only one way to stop WWH and that by getting him in a hot box and get his ass stoned.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Prove what? That Ki equals overall power? I certainly hope thats not what you want me to prove because that would be sad.
> 
> Also lets look at what was different.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry, but none of that puts him anywhere close to Hulk's strength.

Spiderman can throw cars easily, he is no where close to Hulk.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 12, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Fine, prove it with manga evidence.  *Of course nothing you use can dismiss the fact that in the Buu Saga Goku couldn't lift 10 ton weights strapped to each of his limbs without going SSJ.*  Sorry but the manga shows that physical strength doesn't proportionately increase with ki.



Goku wasnt trying to "lift" 40 tons he was wearing 40 tons, & traning with them, there is a diff. Ki does incresae the physical strength, Why do you think Goku was able to train with them tons in SSj mode?

Ki Blast > Hulk


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 12, 2007)

Enclave said:


> The 10 ton feat from Goku is the only hard number lifting feat we have been given in the series so I tend to put a lot of faith into that.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Goku's most impressive feats are energy output not physical strength.
> 
> Also, why do I have to prove that he cannot lift more than 10 tons when the damn manga itself flat out shows you that he couldn't even lift his arms without going SSJ.  I have hard number proof in the manga supporting me on this and now the burden of proof is on you.




Yeah its the only hard number but you seem to forget he was dead and in a different dimension at the time, so you can't exactly equate it as if he was doing regular old training. 

Yes Gokus most impressive feats are energy output, DBZ is not a manga to show of physical strength but if you think back towards events in the series and do a few calculations he is a beast in the strength department. 

You have to prove he cant lift more than 10 tons when he is alive. The burden of proof of is on me? Did you not read the part about 100-450X earths gravity? Or when he was 12 he could throw a car? 

Maybe the 10 Ton statement would be more convincing had Goku been training in the mountains and the arc wasn't just thrown together. Also are we even sure the translation for the weights is right, I know the translations for the distance of snake way got screwed up, this could be another case.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 12, 2007)

Enclave said:


> /sigh
> 
> Hulk taking out Hyperion with a single Thunderclap.  Good enough?


Yeah, that works.

Note that I never stated that I thought Goku would win.

I was just clarifying that you were using a burden of proof fallacy, in that it was *you* that needed to provide proof, since it would be impossible for those rooting for Goku to prove a negative.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2007)

> You have to prove he cant lift more than 10 tons when he is alive. The burden of proof of is on me? Did you not read the part about 100-450X earths gravity? Or when he was 12 he could throw a car?



My proof is that he couldn't move when the weights were strapped to his limbs.  I would think that would be more than enough proof.  Also, hard numbers > guesstimation.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 12, 2007)

oh Phenomenol where art thou?

memories of my Vegeta vs. Juggs and War Hulk thread are coming back. i was an idiot, but that thread was epic, i think that was my biggest thread with over 500+ posts.

back on topic, i always thought WWH would take this, but thought Goku COULD have a chance via superior speed and not being tagged. and Hulk tagging Surfer is PIS, just the same as Cap or Spidey stalemating the Hulk hand to hand. then i forgot about that damn thunderclap. i mean Goku has taken heavy hits before, but still. Thunderclap isn't an attack like an energy ball or something, it's wide ranged and would be hard for Goku to dodge.

Goku's chance is if Goku stays in character and has his "friendly talk" during fights and tells Hulk that he bet he can't take his Spirit Bomb to the face.

Hulk will laugh and take the challenge, and Goke gathers as much energy as possible till throw that Spirit Bomb.

If Buu couldn't regen from that, Hulk isn't going to. In my opinon, Buu's regen was more broken.

But that attack is the only way to put "green scar" down.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

Buu's durability is way weaker than Hulk's though.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 12, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Buu's durability is way weaker than Hulk's though.



What? Buu has the most broken form of regen I've ever seen. He's an amazingly durable character.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2007)

Durability and regen aren't the same thing. Buu's durability was shit, but he had amazing regen while Hulk has both insane durability and damn near top-notch regen himself.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 12, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Durability and regen aren't the same thing. Buu's durability was shit, but he had amazing regen while Hulk has both insane durability and damn near top-notch regen himself.



I disagree. In Buu's case, his style of fighting and style of regeneration make them essentially one and the same.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2007)

You're still wrong. Durability is resistance to damage, regen is recovering from damage. Buu's durability is kinda shitty as ki blasts that aren't planet-busters can tear him up, but his regen is good enough that it's not a liability. Hulk took a beam that was hotter than a star from Gladiator, I think it was, and it only managed to make a welt on his chest. THAT is durability.

Hulk's durability is better while Buu's regeneration is better. Why the hell are we talking about Buu and Hulk anyway?


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 12, 2007)

The ones who are are trying to place Hulk in a ranking withing DBZ.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 12, 2007)

Goku has as much durability as someone like Odin, in fights Goku gets knoked thru mountains, makes craters when he is punched to the ground, get ki beamed to death. I n that almighty Thunder clap Hulk did only managed to chip a piece off a chimney lol. Kamehameha>>>>Anything Hulk could ever dish out


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2007)

Thunder Clap is nothing compared to something like a Chou Kamehameha.


----------



## SteelJack (Nov 12, 2007)

Other way around.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2007)

Is thunder clap a planet busting attack? Can it warp a planet at only 50% power?


----------



## Orion (Nov 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Is thunder clap a planet busting attack? Can it warp a planet at only 50% power?



It one shots people who dont even flinch at planet destroying forces...


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 12, 2007)

Goku gets punched into mountains, destroys the mountain via impact, and while buried under that mountains gets 50000 city busters to the face, and then after all that gets up and punches the guy through 3 mountains. Oh yeah he does that for several hours, while moving at supersonic speed. Goku takes a piss while beating the hulk with his own arm.


----------



## Orion (Nov 12, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Goku gets punched into mountains, destroys the mountain via impact, and while buried under that mountains gets 50000 city busters to the face, and then after all that gets up and punches the guy through 3 mountains. Oh yeah he does that for several hours, while moving at supersonic speed. Goku takes a piss while beating the hulk with his own arm.



Gladiator rips stars in half,travels at 10+times the speed of light and can destroy planets with his punches,hyperion stalemated him and thunderclap took him out...in short get a clue and be quiet.


----------



## azngamer87 (Nov 12, 2007)

feitan said:


> Gladiator rips stars in half,travels at 10+times the speed of light and can destroy planets with his punches,hyperion stalemated him and thunderclap took him out...in short get a clue and be quiet.



Aren't those incident jobbering.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 12, 2007)

feitan said:


> Gladiator rips stars in half,travels at 10+times the speed of light and can destroy planets with his punches,hyperion stalemated him and thunderclap took him out...in short get a clue and be quiet.



All hyperbole . We never saw him rip a star in half. hyperion aint all that and he chipped a chimney lol. A couple of Bricks>>>>Thunderclap


----------



## SteelJack (Nov 12, 2007)

So basically you think anything that isn't from DBZ is hyperbole.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2007)

No, but you guys are totally underestimating Son Goku.


----------



## SteelJack (Nov 12, 2007)

I wasn't referring to you, David. I was talking about Fire Fist.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2007)

I know, but you guys are still underestimating Son like crazy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2007)

How? Sure, Goku's faster than Hulk, but he hasn't got enough power to put him down and any attempts to bust the planet would just kill Goku while Hulk would just regen. Goku doesn't have unlimited ki and eventually he *will* wear down and when that happens, he's royally fucked.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2007)

Goku could just hide from the Hulk long enough for him to let his guard down, Goku jumps out and IT's him into deep space and then IT back to Earth. Seriously, the Hulk is nowhere as agile as Son Goku.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 12, 2007)

Would destructo disk work on hulk?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2007)

Goku can't just IT someone into deep space, he needs a ki signature to lock onto. Plus, he can't survive in space, so as soon as they materialize, Goku's fucking dead.



> Would destructo disk work on hulk?


If it cut him, he'd just regenerate.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you don't instantly die in space. Okay, what about Hell? He could IT him into hell.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont know if im exaggerating or what, but didnt the hulk destroy a dimension with his thunderclap? or close to it?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't instantly die in space. Okay, what about Hell? He could IT him into hell.



Since when does this fight take place in the DBZ verse?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2007)

Eiris said:


> I dont know if im exaggerating or what, but didnt the hulk destroy a dimension with his thunderclap? or close to it?



Yea, I already posted about that and the Dragonball fanboys are claiming it to be simply hyperbole.  Supposedly every feat which puts Hulk WAY beyond anything any Dragonball character could ever hope to do is hyperbole.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't instantly die in space.


Unless you have some way of not freezing instantly, you're freaking dead if you're out in space with no protection and/or resistance to extreme temperatures.



> Okay, what about Hell? He could IT him into hell.


Fight's not taking place in the DBZverse. Plus, even if he did port him there, Hulk's not dead since Goku still didn't succeed in killing him, so he still fails.

EDIT: Tifa beat me to the DBZverse thing. Oh well...


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 12, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I'm pretty sure you don't instantly die in space.



It's something close to instant. lack of air + lack of pressure + weird ass temperatures = death


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 13, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Yea, I already posted about that and the Dragonball fanboys are claiming it to be simply hyperbole.  Supposedly every feat which puts Hulk WAY beyond anything any Dragonball character could ever hope to do is hyperbole.



If it is Hyperbole that its a total shit that Comic Books can use Hyperboles but Manga cannot. If we are using hyperboles then Goku pwns him cause so many of the past Villains claimed and others claim they could destory the universe.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 13, 2007)

That dimension destroying feat, that actually happened I just cannot find any scans for it.  Now while it may not have completely obliterated the dimension (nobody went back for some "strange" reason) it did make Night-Crawler decide to teleport everybody in it out of it so that they would survive.  Then there was the feat I posted where Thor was being crushed by the equivilant weight of a score of planets, that wasn't hyperbole it was flat out what was happening.  I have little doubt that had I posted a scan of Thor surviving being blasted by a Celestial that it would have been claimed to be hyperbole as well.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 13, 2007)

I support Hulk here. It is WWHulk. He is much smarter, always in green mode, always angry Hulk. I know that Goku is amazingly fast, but I think he just can't beat Hulk. There is too much evidence in this thread for Hulk's victory.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Yea, I already posted about that and the Dragonball fanboys are claiming it to be simply hyperbole.  Supposedly every feat which puts Hulk WAY beyond anything any Dragonball character could ever hope to do is hyperbole.



And if a Marvel or DC character "claims" universal destruction its true, but if a Dragonball character claims to be more than Planet busting its hyperbole. Im just doing what you guys do to most DB characters, ignore the facts and feats and say its non-canon hyperbole


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know what you're talking about, when has anyone gone by just what someone said they could do in regards to Comic characters.

People don't even consider Sentry to be able to take on Galactus because it wasn't shown on panel, and that wasn't even a boast, another character was talking about their actual fight.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

But it was said that he did. Usually writers speak to thru thier characters, they dont need to show feats all the time. If Sentry didnt stalemate Galactus what was the point of it being said? If Cell couldnt destroy a solar system what was the piont of it being said?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2007)

Because he's an arrogant, overconfident villian and those types love to make themselves seem stronger than they actually are? Hell, with the exception Kid and Fat Buu, all the major DBZ villians are like that.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

^^And Hulk is stupid and most villians he fights are overconfident, megalomaniacs


----------



## SteelJack (Nov 13, 2007)

Hulk's gotten much smarter since his earlier appearances.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2007)

First off, not every version of the Hulk is stupid. Secondly, what the hell do Hulk's villians have to do with Spiderman's inner monologue about Sentry supposedly stalemating Galactus?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

^^He's still in the stone age compared to most heroes. So your sayin Hulk (apart from The Proffesor) have genious intellect?
@Shadow Replication: Ask Tifa


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2007)

World War Hulk isn't an idiot. You can be smart and not be called a genius. As for Spiderman's inner monologue and Cell's statement, who would you actually believe? A hero who's thinking to himself and really has no reason to lie or a villian that has the slight upper hand in a battle against a guy who could potentially kill him and wants to get that psychological edge over him?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

^^yeh Gohan who had a dead arm and was depleting in energy whilst Cell was at full power, Gohan had no chance to beat Cell only thru the power of will he prevailed. I didnt say i didnt belive Spiderman, but i believe that if it is stated in the context that those quotes were said then it is true


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 13, 2007)

Why should anyone take what Cell said as the truth? Even before he reached his Super Perfect Form, he was already shown to be a lying, duplicitious bastard who'd try and get any edge he could like when he fought against Piccolo and Vegeta, so why take what he said as the truth with the solar system boast?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 13, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Why should anyone take what Cell said as the truth? Even before he reached his Super Perfect Form, he was already shown to be a lying, duplicitious bastard who'd try and get any edge he could like when he fought against Piccolo and Vegeta, so why take what he said as the truth with the solar system boast?



Dude don't worry about, you're arguing with a guy who thinks the Saiyans can beat a well-fed Galactus.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace has the makings of a good troll, I'll be watching his progression.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Why should anyone take what Cell said as the truth? Even before he reached his Super Perfect Form, he was already shown to be a lying, duplicitious bastard who'd try and get any edge he could like when he fought against Piccolo and Vegeta, so why take what he said as the truth with the solar system boast?



How did Cell lie? All he did was run away at 1st form and played to his opponents weaknesses, he was not a liar


----------



## Power16 (Nov 13, 2007)

FFA, i gotta say your really going out of your way to prove DBZ as Solar System buster and beyond. It's not working but the effort is there and maybe you'll come up with something convincing or not...


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

Power16 said:


> FFA, i gotta say your really going out of your way to prove DBZ as Solar System buster and beyond. It's not working but the effort is there and maybe you'll come up with something convincing or not...



i think im slowly winning you with my undeniable evidence, but your bias pride is stopping you from saying what you trully mean. . i understand. i too used to think characters like Superman and Galactus could beat a DBZ character, how stupid i was.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 13, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> i think im slowly winning you with my undeniable evidence, but your bias pride is stopping you from saying what you trully mean. . i understand. i too used to think characters like Superman and Galactus could beat a DBZ character, how stupid i was.



You think Galactus can't beat any DBZ character?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 13, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> i too used to think characters like Superman and Galactus could beat a DBZ character, how stupid i was.



I think you used to be right


----------



## Power16 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lol, I'm not going to say anything about Superman but Galactus... come on! If you know about annihilation then you know what he did when he was weak(probably his weakest) and his battle against Tyrant, major destruction there. Can't you just be happy with DBZ being strong and not some God against every other manga/comic.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> You think Galactus can't beat any DBZ character?



He can but not Stronger than a full powered Super Saiyan 2. 1st Freeza does things Herald level threats drem of doing. But i belive anyone SS2 level and beyond would bet Galactus. There are some like the LT, Ion, Anti Monitor, Phoenix Force and Sentry who are equall if not a lil bit stronger than the DBZ universe.
In terms of raw energy and power. Galactus is SS2 level, Sentry is slightly weaker than Goku when he beat Freeza and Ion and Anti Monitor are SS2-SS3 but nothing greater than that. Seriously where would you place Mystic Gohan in the Marvel Universe. He would whoop anyone on Marvel Earths ass, he is probably Sky Father level


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 13, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> He can but not Stronger than a full powered Super Saiyan 2. 1st Freeza does things Herald level threats drem of doing. But i belive anyone SS2 level and beyond would bet Galactus



Boy, you on drugs. Galactus would rip DBZverse a new asshole.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

Not befor they fly up his first


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 13, 2007)

I dont get why People think Cell was lieing about destorying the Solar System. First off if Toriyama isn't one to just create false statements and not back it up, secondly what was the need to lie Gohans spirit was crushed, every other character was shit compared to Cell, I doubt he would misjudge the energy needed to pull of such a feat since DBZ characters are amazing at sensing.

Basically its up to interpretation unless Toriyama backs up that its not true. In case you guys forgot DBZ isn't a very deep Manga, and considering that everyone else in the verse usually believes the statement to be true, you have to at least leave it up to interpretation as with most of the Manga which is why they are hard to match because you could make the DBZ characters seem like gods, or not as strong as people think.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 14, 2007)

O plz. The Hulk is to Goku, as Nappa was to way below what we know as BASE Goku back in the Sayian Saga. Nappa eats jet fighters back then for snacks. Doesn't the hulk still get hurt by bullets?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> O plz. The Hulk is to Goku, as Nappa was to way below what we know as BASE Goku back in the Sayian Saga. Nappa eats jet fighters back then for snacks. Doesn't the hulk still get hurt by bullets?



Not the Hulk we're talking about (comic hulk and his various forms).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2007)

So I decided to pop in the Outskirts Battledome to see how everything is going. And lo and behold, some things never change.



> He can but not Stronger than a full powered Super Saiyan 2.



Not stronger than an SSJ2? Many would certainly beg to differ. The Galactus Event in Annhilation #6 destroyed at least 3 star systems, and even killed a Watcher. A DBZ character has yet to do anything of this destructive magnitude all in one go on-panel. The closest is Cell's (claim or statement, whichever you believe) and Buu destroying a few hundred planets (or so translations say) over the years before he was sealed away.

Broly doesn't count -- he's from the movies, thus non-canon.



> 1st Freeza does things Herald level threats drem of doing.



And that'd be what? Destroying a planet in one go? There are some things that Heralds can do that Frieza can't do at all. Matter transmutation, telepathy, cosmic awareness, opening black holes.



> But i belive anyone SS2 level and beyond would bet Galactus.



Like I said, many would disprove you.



> There are some like the *LT, Ion,* Anti Monitor, *Phoenix Force* and Sentry who are equall if not a lil bit stronger than the DBZ universe. In terms of raw energy and power. *Galactus is SS2 level,* Sentry is slightly weaker than Goku when he beat Freeza and *Ion* and Anti Monitor are *SS2-SS3* but nothing greater than that.



Dead wrong. I'll address those I bolded.

1) Living Tribunal is more powerful than all the entire DB universe. LT is THAT far up the cosmic scale in fiction.

2) For Ion, DB universe can't defeat classic Ion. Kyle then was virtually nigh-omnipotent, too powerful for even Hal-Spectre to stop him. Time and reality can be altered by him. DB can't cope against such powers. If you meant the current Ion, that's understandable. Classic Ion, however, is far above what DB can offer.

3) Phoenix Force, depends on whether it's an average Phoenix avatar or the White Phoenix of the Crown. Against the former, DB has no real defense against telepathic attacks. The latter, it'd be the same scenario as Ion.

4) Depending on how well-fed Galactus is, he ranges from (arguably) SSJ level to beyond everything that DB can offer. To clarify the latter, Galactus fully fed was stated to be equal to Eternity himself in terms of power.



> Seriously where would you place Mystic Gohan in the Marvel Universe. He would whoop anyone on Marvel Earths ass, he is probably Sky Father level



Dead wrong again. I can name at 1 to 2 dozen characters that would defeat Mystic Gohan, all who operated on 616 Earth.

Mystic Gohan as Skyfather-level is REALLY debatable. In terms of destructive scope, Odinforce is cosmic scale, ranging from a star system to galactic.



Wuzzman said:


> Doesn't the hulk still get hurt by bullets?



*Adamantium bullets*. World War Hulk #3.

Until the next time I drop in for a random post.
--Comic Book Guy.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy just raped this thread and a few other ones in one fell swoop. Well played, sir, well-fuckin-played.


----------



## Slips (Nov 14, 2007)

soupnazi235 said:


> Comic Book Guy just raped this thread and a few other ones in one fell swoop. Well played, sir, well-fuckin-played.



Indeed anybody who is willing to argue logic vs CBG is either Jplaya fanboy level or just stupid


----------



## Kuya (Nov 14, 2007)

Galactus at SSJ2 level. 

I think mentioned was Anti-Monitior, LT, Phoneix Force, Ion and Sentry were equal to or a little stronger then DBZ. All of these are well above above DBZ save Sentry. And Galactus > Sentry. Until we see the fight or stalemate between them i cant believe it was a stalemate.

Well, we kinda sorta get our answers solved on Thursday when we see the Sentry vs. this Hulk starts. Because like Goku, Sentry flies and is much quicker then the Hulk. Those this is only a couple comparisons, we'll see how Hulk is gonna deal with a faster opponent who flies.

i'm still on the Galactus being SSJ2 level. 

lol at Super Saiyan. The moral of the dragonball z story was that the only way for an asian guy to beat his opponent was to change his hair color from black to blonde and his eyes change to blue, so essentialy he had to turn from being an asian guy to a white guy. why do you gotta be white to be stronger?


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

By Gt Goku has enough power to destroy multiple universes if your considering anime Goku.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> He can but not Stronger than a full powered Super Saiyan 2. 1st Freeza does things Herald level threats drem of doing. But i belive anyone SS2 level and beyond would bet Galactus. There are some like the LT, Ion, Anti Monitor, Phoenix Force and Sentry who are equall if not a lil bit stronger than the DBZ universe.
> In terms of raw energy and power. Galactus is SS2 level, Sentry is slightly weaker than Goku when he beat Freeza and Ion and *Anti Monitor are SS2-SS3 but nothing greater than that*. Seriously where would you place Mystic Gohan in the Marvel Universe. He would whoop anyone on Marvel Earths ass, he is probably Sky Father level



Anti-Monitor threatened and consumed several different universes all by himself.
Show me scans that put SSJ2 or SSJ 3 equal to that, or stop trying to tell me that Anti-Monitor, the multiversal threat, us equal to some guys that haven't even tried to move beyond their own universe.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2007)

Kuya said:


> Galactus at SSJ2 level.
> 
> I think mentioned was Anti-Monitior, LT, Phoneix Force, Ion and Sentry were equal to or a little stronger then DBZ. All of these are well above above DBZ save Sentry. And Galactus > Sentry. Until we see the fight or stalemate between them i cant believe it was a stalemate.
> 
> ...



They are the legendary race thatHitler was looking forth. Only better, they are Super Airons.



> Anti-Monitor threatened and consumed several different universes all by himself.
> Show me scans that put SSJ2 or SSJ 3 equal to that, or stop trying to tell me that Anti-Monitor, the multiversal threat, us equal to some guys that haven't even tried to move beyond their own universe.



Now thats a scan I would like to see. Heres to hoping it is not a hyperbola.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

In episodes 255 and 256 they show GohanBuu having the power to destroy dimensions thus destroying the universe


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Now thats a scan I would like to see. Heres to hoping it is not a hyperbola.



The whole story of Crisis of Infinite Earths was about stopping the Anti-Monitor no matter what.
If you want a feat list, here  is a link that I found helpful when learning about DC universe-level threats and above...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> They are the legendary race thatHitler was looking forth. Only better, they are Super Airons.



That's probably what caused world war two
Too much Dragon Ball
Wich hulk are we using again?


----------



## Freebird (Nov 14, 2007)

World War Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmmmmmm
Kamehame isn't doing nothing to the guy that bitchslaped Blakbolt
Goku isn't going to go planet busting
However the what if suggested that hulk could be killed with that explosion ship so maybe if Goku teleports Hulk into a deserted planet, and then planet busts he could beat him
If the what if isn't cannon, then goku will punch the hulk
break his hand
eat a bean
punch the hulk
and then break his hand again


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

First of all, if Goku busts the planet, won't he die as well?

And second of all, what makes you think Hulk is going to let Goku eat the beans that let him continue fighting?
And even if he oculd, Hulk could just regenerate from the damage, and far faster than the time it would take Goku to get those beans out after every punch.

Goku isn't going to win this.
At least not by punching the guy that can regenerate from those kinds of attacks...


----------



## Freebird (Nov 14, 2007)

Hulk will always win.  Kukuku, there is so much proof.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2007)

If goku busts the planet he _could_ die, but then he would just instant transmit himself to another planet, much like he did to escape namek

Hulk however, survives in space


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Couldn't he only do that if he felt a familiar ki near him?

And when I say near, I mean around a world or that distance, since if I remember correctly the only other distance he has done that is greater than that is to King Kais planet and that doesn't seem like it is at the same plane of existance...

Also, you haven't answered exactly how Gokuis going to handle hitting him and still have Hulk allow him to heal by using beans...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2007)

Teleporting to the other side of the planet will probably help buying enough time to heat beans
WWH has wolverine level regen though


----------



## Freebird (Nov 14, 2007)

MUCH higher than Wolverine level regeneration.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2007)

Wolverine kinda regened from being thrown to a pit of molten iron


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2007)

people who say goku will win this is just a few of the hulk's accoplishments

Pushing a 10x stronger than normal,"warrior's madness" Thor towards the ground with a single arm.
Lifting and moving the Blob.
Breaking free of a power-leeching machine that held Silver Surfer, Sub-Mariner, and Doctor Strange combined.
Shattering Doctor Strange's otherwise indestructible Crimson Bands of Cyttorak.
Smashing Sue Storm's force fields.
Cracking pure adamantium through physical force.
Ripping the gigantic "Flame of Life", created to fight the Celestials, in half.
Breaking X-Man's telekinetic field.
Destroying a pocket universe, by clapping his hands to create a shock wave that reflected the Dark-Crawler's blasts.
Overloading Strong Guy with one strike.
Overloading the Absorbing Man.
Stopping the Juggernaut when Hulk had higher base strength but had lost his rage-factor. Possibly given help from the armor provided by Apocalypse.[39] He later repeated the feat without help, halting, or at the very least slowing the Juggernaut's movement to a crawl.[40] 
Defeating Doctor Strange when the latter was imbued with the essence and power of Zom.
Breaking Superman's grip, and throwing him into outer space. 
Defeating nearly the entire X-men roster single-handedly.
Beating Gladiator bloody and unconscious.
Fighting evenly against Thor and Thing at the same time.
Quickly being restored to normal by his healing-factor after he was turned to stone by the Grey Gargoyle.
Fighting off the effects of being shrunk by Goom. 
Having his limbs phased into solid concrete and immediately tearing free, completely unscathed.
Effortlessly stopping a strike from Red Norvell's equal copy of Mjolnir with one hand. 
Closing vault doors to a nuclear core that Thor and Thing together couldn't budge. 
Withstanding energy blasts from the Silver Surfer, Thor, a vastly powered-up giant Thanos, the High Evolutionary, and Galactus. 
Resisting being pierced by a "Dog O' War" stated as capable of crushing adamantium in 7.3 seconds.
Withstanding a blast from Exodus without any discomfort.
Defeating the Fantastic Four & Storm single-handedly.

nuff said hulk will shit all ova goku


----------



## Hio (Nov 14, 2007)

Goku will win, with Spirit bomb


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

So now Goku hits Hulk, gets his hand broken, teleports to the other side of the planet, on the off chance that there is some kind of familiar ki nearby, eats a bean, locks on to Hulk again, teleport back, hit him, have his hand broken on and on and on until he beats him?

And during this time, Hulk is still regenerating and not taking all that much damage from each single one of Gokus attacks?

...You have got to be kidding me.
This fight will never end this way...

Goku won't hurt Hulk enough for his tactic to matter, and the Hulk can simply not get to Goku if the Saiyan decides to be a coward and keeps running all the time...


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2007)

his regen is way quicker than that not to mention spirit bomb is kids play to hulk(Withstanding energy blasts from the Silver Surfer, Thor, a vastly powered-up giant Thanos, the High Evolutionary, and Galactus) all these guys have the power to destroy a galaxy easily yet they couldnt do shit to hulk. im sorry for dbz fanboys and girls but hulk takes this easily


----------



## Freebird (Nov 14, 2007)

Hulk wins.  Goku is good, but Hulk wins.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Cell stated he could destroy Solar systems and Kid Buu was shown to destroy most of the galaxies before being stopped by one of the Kai's. GohanBuu was stated to be able to destroy the universe and a SSJ4 Goku being far stronger than Gohanbuu would be able to do the same. Goku easily destroys hulk.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Cell SAID he could destroy the solar system, but did he ever destroy even one solar system?

And Buu could easily have been teleported by the one who made him to all inhabited planted...

And SSJ4 goku isn't canon, since Akira had nothing to do with DBGT...


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2007)

unlinkedthunder said:


> Cell stated he could destroy Solar systems and Kid Buu was shown to destroy most of the galaxies before being stopped by one of the Kai's. GohanBuu was stated to be able to destroy the universe and a SSJ4 Goku being far stronger than Gohanbuu would be able to do the same. Goku easily destroys hulk.



ur very wrong goku cant breathe in space now can he so the only thing he can hope for is a tie which i really doubt the fucken hulk thunderclapped a pocket (parallel universe) universe to obliterate it. seriously it was just a clap


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Dude, relax.
His points have already been met, so how about we let him answer some of them now or make new ones, ok?

Makes for a more interesting discussion (even though I can't for the life of me figure out why this topic isn't over and done with yet...)


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Doesn't change the fact SSJ4 Goku exists.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Not in canon, it doesn't.

The canon is what is discussed in these things, and fact is, only the manga counts then.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2007)

i forgot to mention that hulk can survive a planet blowning up. we all know that no person in dbz has survived a planet blowning up..nuff said


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2007)

vault023 said:


> i forgot to mention that hulk can survive a planet blowning up. we all know that no person in dbz has survived a planet blowning up..nuff said



Yeah no one but Freiza who at the time had his ass totally beat and was cut in half, then blasted by SS Goku, and he still survived the explosion.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 14, 2007)

I am sorry. Hulk wins, there is too much evidence sir. The base of the Goku evidence isn't even too stable.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2007)

but hulk wasnt in pieces when that happened now was he


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Ignoring the existance of a character doesn't change the fact that character exists. You can create a matchup between Brolly and Janemba but it's not going to change the fact that they're still actual characters whether you deem them canon or not.

Goku's survived a number of attacks capable of destroy a planet. One being when Vegeta in the saiyan saga unleashed his full power when he previously needed only one finger to destroy a planet.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

vault023 said:


> but hulk wasnt in pieces when that happened now was he



That argument isn't helping our side, you know...

Look, its simple people.
Show me anything Goku can do in his base state to SSJ3 that can beat Hulks Reg.
Spirit Bomb won't work, since Hulk isn't evil.

And just in case you were wondering, the only reason Goku beat the reg of Buu was because of the spirit bomb, so please tell me how he can beat someone as durable as Hulk, who can also reg.

And remember, the angrier Hulk is, the stronger he is, so take that into account when you say taht Goku tries hit and run, since, eventually, Hulk gets pissed enough to destroy the world with a punch.

Unlinkedthunder, would you please tell me how hard it is to get that SSJ4 isn't cannon?
Akira didn't make him, so unless the OP states that he is using the anime Goku, SSJ4 isn't in this.

Also, if you do use anime Goku, he is alot weaker than the manga.

And, if you absolutely HAVE to use SSJ4, I demand you tell me how Child Goku is going to survive against WW Hulk, since that is the only state where we are shown Goku being able to enter SSJ4.


----------



## Slips (Nov 14, 2007)

unlinkedthunder said:


> Ignoring the existance of a character doesn't change the fact that character exists. You can create a matchup between Brolly and Janemba but it's not going to change the fact that they're still actual characters whether you deem them canon or not.



This is the battledome I suggest you get use to how things work othewise your not going to get far.

When debating with characters we go bye what there creators have told us not what a few peeps high on crack in a animation studio decide upon


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Goku in the anime is much more powerful than he is in the manga.

Kid Goku defeated the Shenron with a Kamehameha wave.

Slips has there been a topic involving characters from the movie?


----------



## Slips (Nov 14, 2007)

There have been a few over the years but not many even DBZ fans confess that non canon Goku is weak and they tend never to use him


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Alright then since your strictly against 'non-canon' material I won't use any not 'based' on the anime even though technically they still exist.

Many DBZ fans forget about GohanBuu and the fight with Vegetto where Dende states he was about to destroy the universe. In terms of that it makes Goku insurmountably stronger.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

If you wan't to be canon, the only thing that counts is the manga, and if manga and anime are in conflict, manga takes precedence.

So don't base your facts on anime too much and instead try and take stuff from the manga instead.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Unfortunately that I cannot do. You yourself suggested "Akira didn't make him, so unless the OP states that he is using the anime Goku, SSJ4 isn't in this."  and akira supports the anime of Dragonball Z. By your definition the entire anime cannot be canon unless their is just a slide show of the manga. Since this is not possible there automatically becomes two versions of characters. The anime version and the manga version.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 14, 2007)

unlinkedthunder said:


> One being when Vegeta in the saiyan saga unleashed his full power *when he previously needed only one finger to destroy a planet.*


Say it with me now: FIL-LER. Vegeta's never shown busting a planet in the manga.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

unlinkedthunder said:


> Unfortunately that I cannot do. You yourself suggested "Akira didn't make him, so unless the OP states that he is using the anime Goku, SSJ4 isn't in this."  and akira supports the anime of Dragonball Z. By your definition the entire anime cannot be canon unless their is just a slide show of the manga. *Since this is not possible there automatically becomes two versions of characters. The anime version and the manga version*.



Of which the manga is the canon and the one that is used by default.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

But the anime is supported by the creator of the manga. And though it is true Vegeta is never shown destroying a planet with his finger in the manga it is shown in the anime and going by demographics the anime is by far the most watched genre in comparison to the manga.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Doesn't matter.
Manga is what we are going by, since it is canon.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Very well then since I can't deny or ignore the existence of another genre I'll just split it up.

Anime Goku with extraodinary ease defeats Hulk.

Manga Goku easily defeats Hulk since they were able to fully destroy planets after Freiza and beyond.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2007)

Didn't max hulk tear a new asshole in a Celestial?


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

unlinkedthunder said:


> Very well then since I can't deny or ignore the existence of another genre I'll just split it up.
> 
> Anime Goku with extraodinary ease defeats Hulk.
> 
> *Manga Goku easily defeats Hulk since they were able to fully destroy planets after Freiza and beyond*.



Please show scans of Goku being able to destroy whole planets and still survive in space after he has done so.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 14, 2007)

Goku being a planet buster still doesn't help him beat World War Hulk.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

We need scans to show him being able to survive in space as well.
I am waiting until the one on Gokus side (unlinkedthunder) shows us some scans, which are required for victory to be decided.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Eh? Freiza was already shown to be able to destroy a planet. Goku is much stronger than Freiza so Goku is capable of much more. 

Goku doesn't have to destroy a planet to show he's capable of achieving this since he's already defeated characters that easily can. Not to mention Goku can already teleport.

Goku is beyond that of a planet buster so I fail to see how he can't defeat World War Hulk.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 14, 2007)

> Eh? Freiza was already shown to be able to destroy a planet.


Frieza had to nuke the core to destroy Namek which is why it took so long before the planet exploded.



> Goku is much stronger than Freiza so Goku is capable of much more.


No one here has said otherwise, but it still won't help him against World War Hulk.



> Goku doesn't have to destroy a planet to show he's capable of achieving this since he's already defeated characters that easily can. Not to mention Goku can already teleport.


I'd say Buu was probably the only one that could easily do it. As for Goku's IT, it still doesn't help him in this fight unless he just wants to run away.



> Goku is beyond that of a planet buster so I fail to see how he can't defeat World War Hulk.


Because World War Hulk has both insane regen and durability. Goku can fire off a planet buster if he wants, but he'll only succeed in killing himself.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 14, 2007)

unlinkedthunder said:


> Eh? Freiza was already shown to be able to destroy a planet. Goku is much stronger than Freiza so Goku is capable of much more.
> 
> Goku doesn't have to destroy a planet to show he's capable of achieving this since he's already defeated characters that easily can. Not to mention Goku can already teleport.
> 
> Goku is beyond that of a planet buster so I fail to see how he can't defeat World War Hulk.



Goku is beyond a planet buster? Wow, you're going to have a hard time proving that, seeing how DBZ's greatest feat is destroying planets. No canon character has done anything greater with a single action. Just accept that it's nowhere near as powerful as many wished it was.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

unlinkedthunder, if you want to convince me that Goku would use a planet buster, show me scans where he has shown to be able to breathe in space, since he will need to do that if he wants to survive.

Its the one that makes a statement that needs to back it up, and I'm asking you to back up the fact that Goku would use a planet destroying attack by showing scans form the manga where he survives in space, without the use of dragonballs.

Trick Shot, he needs to prove that Goku can survive in space first and would thus try and use it against Hulk.

Otherwise, he's got nothing.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you forget Goku can teleport?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 14, 2007)

Goku cannot teleport. Teleportation is instantaneous. Instant Transmission turns him into energy, which allows him to go lightspeed at best. He can't fight in this form either.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Show me scans where he can teleport from one planet in space to another, that doesn't use a familiar Ki.

If he destroys a planet too close to his homeworld, the Hulk can survive long enough to re-enter earth.

He has to have a familiar ki to lock on to, so please show me scans where he is shown that he can sense Ki form more than a solar system away...

Show me scans this time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 14, 2007)

What's IT going to do for him other than help him run away faster?

EDIT: Damn slow ass computer...


----------



## Arishem (Nov 14, 2007)

He's going to need to with an opponent as strong as the Hulk.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 14, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> What's IT going to do for him other than help him run away faster?



It won't do anything.
He hasn't shown the ability to move through that far a distance with that ability.

Not to mention that it would take years to move away if he decided to play it safe and put Hulk in another Solar system to finish him there.

That means it will take at days or more if the earths are the same, which it seems to be according to Slips in one post at a DBZ char vs something.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2007)

As Far as It goes if Goku actually destroys a planet he could just IT to King Kais world, hes done it before. It really doesn't matter what universe they are in either since if he can IT to King Kais world he can IT through dimensions so it shouldn't matter where he is. Also for Goku to use a Planet Buster size attack, he doesn't need to destory the planet or did you forget what he did to Cell.

As far as Frieza goes Toriyama stated that the Bardock movie and History of Trunks were canon. There for Frieza could bust a planet with ease, he said it himself that he fucked up on Namek.


----------



## unlinkedthunder (Nov 14, 2007)

huh it's going to take a while.
Trickshot according to the manga it's called instant movement.


He fought using instant movement against Cell and Buu. Though I'm still looking he clearly can't travel at the speed of light if he can instantly move to other dimensions.The speed would have to go far beyond that of light.

Ax the fact that he travels to another dimension when means he can instantly travel to places far outside the universe instantly.

If he doesn't lock onto someones Ki in effect he'll be flying blind when he performs this technique. The fact that he locked onto King Kai's planet when he transported Cell proves he can achieve distances far beyond that of a Solar System(no idea where you got that from).

I'll be back with more manga scans.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 14, 2007)

This thread can go on forever. Those that can't do math have no real idea how strong Goku is and thus fail to realize why the Hulk does nothing to Goku.



ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Frieza had to nuke the core to destroy Namek which is why it took so long before the planet exploded.
> 
> 
> No one here has said otherwise, but it still won't help him against World War Hulk.
> ...



Freeza could have destroyed the planet out right. He put the destruction of namek on a f'ing timer while he was tired and beaten half to death.


----------



## Slips (Nov 14, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Freeza could have destroyed the planet out right. He put the destruction of namek on a f'ing timer while he was tired and beaten half to death.



Do you post here to just gain +1's all the time

You bring no scans nor any decent arguments just boring Jplaya like dribble.

You merely repeat yourself like a broken record for 20 posts,


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 14, 2007)

Lol hulk cant even hit Spiderman. he will never touch Goku. 2 Hulk gets tagged by bullets, it doesnt matter if they dont hurt him, he cant react fast enough to dodge them, Goku was catching bullets since he was 6. Goku's punches raise mountains, read and watch the Kid Buu fight. (The anime is CANON because Akira Toriyama CREATED AND OWNS bird studios).


----------



## Slips (Nov 14, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Lol hulk cant even hit Spiderman. he will never touch Goku. 2 Hulk gets tagged by bullets, it doesnt matter if they dont hurt him, he cant react fast enough to dodge them, Goku was catching bullets since he was 6. Goku's punches raise mountains, read and watch the Kid Buu fight. (The anime is CANON because Akira Toriyama CREATED AND OWNS bird studios).



Hulk doesnt need to dodge them he has no need to

Luffy can react to bullets but does he dodge them fuck no he doesnt need to. Same applys to Hulk why dodge something he cant even feel.


----------



## ez (Nov 14, 2007)

thread reported as pretty much going no where and i'd have to agree.


----------

